# Sites Around Annecy & Chamonix



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

We are looking to go to the above next year and would welcome any information people have of the area


Mod note. Have moved you to France Touring.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We have used the aire at Annecy and enjoyed it very much. 
It's about 15 min walk along the lake into town and right opposite are some nice gardens to lazy by the water. 
The only problem is that since they have improved the facilities it is much smaller so you have to plan your arrival. 
James


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we stopped at a municipal site about 10km down the lakeside - have a look at the campsites database. :wink: There's a cycle trach that goes all the way into Annecy - on an old railway line, so flat :roll:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Camping Belvedere is the municipal site in Annecy and we stayed there one night in April. It was about 18eu a night and the location is wonderful. If you are travelling later in the season I would recommend that you book ahead as we were told that it gets booked out for most of the summer. It is the nearest site to Annecy town, and is basic. There are lots of sites all around the lake, and we loved our stay there.

We spent five nights, four of them wilding in a car park on the east side of the town in a car park with lots of other vans.

Here is a link that might help:

http://www.annecy.fr/index.php?idtf=581

Ca


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

There are no shortage of campsites around the lake, an indication of how busy it gets in July/August. We were there in early July a couple of years ago and it wasn't too busy then.

The cycling is very good on the cycle path and you can cycle all the way around the lake, although some of this is on roads.

We stayed at solitaire du lac, which is on the cycle route. A good enough site and reasonably popular.

Enjoy!
CandA


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

We stayed here for eight nights last year http://www.les2glaciers.com/ nice quite site with great views and free bus and train included for the whole Chamonix Valley.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> we stopped at a municipal site about 10km down the lakeside - have a look at the campsites database. :wink: There's a cycle trach that goes all the way into Annecy - on an old railway line, so flat :roll:


This may be of interest.

If you go to this site I suggest you first have a look at the site entrance from the main road via Google Street View. It is very easy to miss as the sign is tiny.

>> Campsite <<

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

My favourite site in or near Annecy.

http://www.campinglesolitaire.com/

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camping*

Hello,

We have stayed at a few sites, aire always crammed (I would not want to stay on it anyway).

My preferred sit is Camping International at the southern tip of the lake in Doussard/Bout de lac.

You can cycle into town on the safe cycle lane or get a boat from "bout de lac Ponton", 5 mins walk, or combine your trip as you can take bikes on the boat.

Just a Suggestion.

If you cycle around the lake, beware, western side is almost all cycle path. The eastern side is very hilly and made dangerous by idiotic and impatient drivers and motorcyclists . It is approximately 26-27 miles all the way around.

TM


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I would echo what CaGreg said about Camping Belvedere. Nice heated facilities block too. Loved it.

Take a torch if you will be walking back to the site after dark! The path to the centre of Annecy is unlit and quite steep.


SD


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Chamonix last year had a big Campingcar specific area in a huge carpark on the other side of the main road to the town. It looked like a proper Aire and had quite a few campers in it, but the height restriction just wouldn't us at 4m in.

Jason


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Chamonix last year had a big Campingcar specific area in a huge carpark on the other side of the main road to the town. It looked like a proper Aire and had quite a few campers in it, but the height restriction just wouldn't us at 4m in.
> 
> Jason


Jason, the 'parking du Grepon' aire at Chamonix isn't great value at €10 for a car park.
However, there is a small area for about 8 vans just to your right as you are about to enter the aire where you can park overnight for free. No height barrier either. :wink: 
More info here....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=864

Pete


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi

Stopped at both this year in early August.

At Chamonix we stayed in the BIG carpark already mentioned. 10 euros a night and there is water/waste/toilet emptying in the far corner, no problem with space. We were happy with it, walking distance to town. Dammed expensive place though so be prepared to spend when you are there.

Annecy is fab, we stopped on the western side down by Mcdonalds at the marina. Just head south out of Annecy past the official aire for 3 or so miles can't miss it. Cost nil, 5 mins walk to a beach swimming area and 20 min bike ride on the cycle path into town. Vans are in and out throughout the day, if there is not any space park up in the Mcdonalds car park and wait. 

There are a few places where over a weekend it is permitted to overnight providing your not too big, difficult to explain though as these are down side roads close to the lake. Best bet would be to park up Mcdonalds and get on the bikes for a 'butchers'. I would just pitch up at any time having been there at the height of summer, simples. 

Not a great fan of campsites so I cannot recommend any.

Regards


----------



## Westmorland (Aug 30, 2008)

Lovely place but if you have bikes make sure you have good locks! We stayed at a site outside Annecy 5 years ago, cycled into town and locked the bikes in the car park between the swimming pool and police station. On return the cable locks had been cut through and were lying on the floor, good bike gone - but my older one left!! Police just said that it happens a lot in the summer! :? 

John


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

*Annecy what to do*

Good evening, you will love Annecy. Definitely try to do Chamonix and Mer du Glace. Even the drive from Annecy to Chamonix is spectacular. We stayed at Camping Europa in St Jorioz about 9 kms from Annecy. Its not cheap but we were meeting friends from Denmark and Uganda and families - 22 people - but it was excellent. The village markets are good but the weekly market in Annecy on Sunday is brilliant. Swimming in the lake is recommended. Have a ball..........Hobey


----------

